# 1986 300zx



## 1986_300zx_z31 (Jul 1, 2015)

i just got a 1986 300zx car is in good shape runs good. it has 435,000 miles on it i have an 85 300zx with a good motor but i would like more power. what are some things i could make it have more horsepower? tha


----------



## Diode Dynamics (Apr 9, 2014)

435,000 miles?! A motor swap is probably in order for you

Post some pictures for us when you get a chance

Welcome to the forum

Nick C.


----------



## Smjanson2172 (Aug 3, 2015)

Hey guys,
I'm new and just recently purchased a '86 300zx non-turbo. <Boooo! Lol. But I will be doing a engine swap with turbo set up next spring. As of now though I bought the car with a bad alternator and found a new one for 100.00. How hard will this be to do myself and also, I need to get a inspection done. I would like to winterize it too. Need suggestions there. I got this car for a grateful value, only paid 2200 so far and it's in nearly prestige condition. It only had 108000 miles. Whoa.


----------



## poptart3191 (Nov 9, 2010)

I think u got thread jacked^ 
to add hp u need to upgrade the engine accessories as the vg30 can hold a reliable 500hp with the right supporting mods

injectors fuel rail fpr 
plugs wires distributor igniter ecu upgrades
turbo piping exhaust intake
intake manifold throttle body things youll need


----------

